

Parallel Random Numbers in Matlab - ColinWright
http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=2755

======
gus_massa
You can use the function RAND_bytes from the OpenSSL library to get
cryptographically strong random numbers (
<http://www.openssl.org/docs/crypto/RAND_bytes.html#> ). I think that it is
good enough to get a "different" seed for each instance, but I think that it
does not solve the birthday paradox.

------
pm90
Just a thought...why can't you generate the initial seed using the system time
and then use that to generate random numbers? Won't this be random enough?

~~~
pm90
hmm...this idea seems to have been brought up in a comment as well
<http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=2755#comment-31646>

